# Ripstrate Instructions



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

I have an Ripstrate made by Fisher Hill Products that I have lost the instructions for.

Does anyone have them?

Thanks,

Domer


----------



## DENNIS BELLEMORE (Jul 25, 2008)

*looking for ripstrate manual?*

did you find the ripstrate book? i have one.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*ripstrate*

I have not found the instructions.

Could you send me a copy. I will gladly reimburse you for the expense.

Domer


----------



## Mysticptkid (Feb 9, 2009)

HI Dennis ,
I also have a ripstrate and decided to "finaly " install it .Have also lost the diagram showing where to drill the 1/2 in holes , in paticular the amount of off-set ?
Could you email that info . to me please.
Don [email protected] thanks for any help you send .


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*ripstrate*

The booklet you sent me did not have the offsets so I you could e-mail me as well.

Thanks,

Domer


----------



## delong94 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Looking for Ripstrate Instructions*

Looking for Ripstrate Instructions. Can anyone assist?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm not sure which it is ....*

Is it like this one:









Or like this:









The first one attaches to the top of the fence. I installed mine years ago on a Biesemeyer fence with no issues... except it got in the way each time I ripped a narrow board and had to "jump over" the wheels with my hand or push stick. If you are ripping multiples of the same width and can push each successive board through with the following one, then maybe not such an issue. If I recall, the wheels/rollers are at a slight angle to the fence to keep pressure against the fence at all times. Obviously, they also press down simultaneously.










I found that by just using the splitter plate without the plastic blade cover, that solved the issue of maintaining fence contact. There are other ways to keep the work pressed down on the table.


----------



## delong94 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have the first one listed above (Ripstrate) and am looking for the manual. Thank you.


----------



## absalon2 (Feb 19, 2018)

did you get the instructions for the rip
i just got one and need the instructions also could you (if you have them) send them to me by mail please
[email protected]


----------



## absalon2 (Feb 19, 2018)

DENNIS BELLEMORE said:


> did you find the ripstrate book? i have one.


could you send the ripstrate to me also please
[email protected]
thx in advance


----------



## Tooldad (Aug 9, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> *I'm not sure which it is ....*
> 
> Is it like this one:
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate on how you attached the Ripstrate to the Biesmeyer fence? Did you drill two 1/2" holes in the metal part of the Biesmeyer fence? If you used a separate wooden fence, how did you attach it to the Biesmeyer fence so that you could use the thumbscrew?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

It was a very long time ago, but I did drill and tap some small holes, probably 10 - 24 and added a 1/2" riser block under the base. I'm not certain why? I don't think these are genuine Ripstrate rollers, possible a Rockler clone, I donno? I found they did get in the way more than the good they were intended to do and I stopped using them. I didn't like having to jump over the rods with my push sticks to make a full pass all the way through.
A better designed push block that holds the work down as well as pushes it forward was my solution.


----------

